# [SOLVED] VG30E oil problem



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi,
Have a Nissan VG30E (92 Nissan Pathfinder XE 4x4)
The problem started with us finding a dried puddle of oil last night at the end of the drive way, and a line that started heavy and ended in drops ever few inches and then before it lead to anything we couldn't find it. Also our drive is probably about 100 feet long so the change way a gradual one. We checked the cars and when we looked under this one it was soaked. It never leaked oil (it would go from one oil change to the next without even losing a drop of oil).
From the best that I can see, it is coming from an area around the oil filter, but not directly below the oil filter. Being this is 4x4, I can't see anything from any angle without pulling the engine out (and that is a pita since you have to drop the front axle anyway).
I checked the oil, it was full, at least I think it is from the dipstick. If any of you had this engine, the dipstick is on a cable, and it goes in at a weird angle and makes a bend (probably why its an extremely flexible dipstick). Maybe this is just me but taking the dipstick out and putting it back in felt weird so maybe it is low on oil. For all I know, it could be like our 93 Chrysler V6 which somehow has 2 different levels on the dipstick depending on which side you look at.
Start it, rev it, its fine.
Go down the drive way, and onto the road and I notice the oil like is on, but so dimly lite it was hard to see and it was also flickering. Get down the road, oil like is staying on now, I just turned the engine off and then started it when I needed more speed (luckily its a 5 speed but it sucks driving without power steering and brakes). 
From what I can tell, its either the oil pressure switch or the oil pump itself, but I can't see anything to tell if this assumption is even correct. I can't even find the pressure switch, I am going by the FSM that it is around the area the oil is coming from.
Also, I think the oil pressure switch uses a 1/8 BSPT, so is it possible to find a gauge that is this correct size without sending a lot of money?
What is everyone elses thoughts on this problem? Is there a more reliable way to check how much oil is lift in the engine? 
Thank you


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: VG30E oil problem*

the oil *like *is on ... oil *like *is staying on now

I guess your saying *Light*

I can tell you i wouldnt drive it till i was able to get the oil pressure checked out ... 1/8" pipe threads is pretty much the standard for oil fittings and every oil pressure gauge comes with that size fitting
But it does sound like the oil sending unit is leaking and making the light flecker


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: VG30E oil problem*

Sorry for the typo, it should say 
"Go down the drive way, and onto the road and I notice the oil light is on, but so dimly lite it was hard to see and it was also flickering. Get down the road, oil light is staying on now,"

Also, to even do a pressure test I still have to find the pressure switch, so I'm wondering if anyone has any idea where it is?


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: VG30E oil problem*

Snoop, I don't have my Pathy FSM handy right now, but I'll have a look when I get off and see if I can get you a better idea of where that switch is.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

*Re: VG30E oil problem*

I know on some its so hard to see the sender with out having a lift to get under it


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: VG30E oil problem*

I've laid under this a few times, the exhaust and front axle are in the way of seeing anything. I tried taking a camera to get pictures from the angles I can't get to but that still doesn't help.
Tomorrow unless I can find some more info, I'm going to go on top of the engine and see if I can reach down and feel around. I was trying to avoid this but its bugging me that I know the oil is coming from above the starter (which is just around the area for the oil filter), but I felt around the base of the oil filter and its dry so I know the oil filter is probably okay. 

Maybe first, tomorrow I will jack it up as high as I can and try looking that way (with jack stands).


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: VG30E oil problem*

Snoop, checked my FSM - the oil pressure switch is just to the rear of the oil filter, directly in line with it.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: VG30E oil problem*

Thanks Midnight, I actually found it today when I suck my head in between the frame and the engine (not comfortable).
After some more investigating I found a lose wire in the same area. So the wire slipped off the switch.
As for all the oil in the driveway, sadly I can only think thats my grandparents newer gmc suv. Some oil under the pathfinder but it doesn't look like its anything more than a few drips a day that probably built up over time / from oil changes.

I'm wondering if the oil pressure light/system is not working now. The wire was resting on the starter (which is just below pressure switch) and since it is a one wire switch, I think it works off ground (-) and not positive, so I'm wondering if it hits the starter could it have done anything to it? 
Playing around today, I took the wire off the switch and the light didn't come on so I'm wondering why it didn't.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: VG30E oil problem*

If it's a light, grounding it should make the light come on. Does the light come on for the bulb test when you crank the Pathy?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: VG30E oil problem*

Last time I went to start it, the light didn't come on.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: VG30E oil problem*

Do the other lights come on when you crank it?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: VG30E oil problem*

Yea, I think its ever light except the oil pressure light that I know should be coming on when started


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: VG30E oil problem*

In that case, we know it's not the bulb check relay. Looks like it's time to pull the cluster and try a new bulb.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: VG30E oil problem*

Not the worst part, I've pullet the cluster once before (speedo cable) and at least its no where as difficult as a 93 Chrysler Lebaron. I will post back how this goes by tonight.
Thank you


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: VG30E oil problem*

Everything is back to normal. The connection was just dirty to the pressure switch.
Oh well, pulled the instrument cluster off but at least this one is easy. 
I'm glad to know this whole problem was a simple wire coming lose.
I should replace the end of the wire that attaches to the switch but I'm not really sure how I would do it. Its a solid wire (I never saw that in a car before) and I don't have enough room to soldier the wire and new end on it inside the engine bay. I'll think of something or maybe play with the end that is on there now to make it hold better. 
Anyway, going to mark this as solved as my main problem is fixed and I'm not going to work on it until I feel up to being a contortionist.
Thank you everyone.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Very good sir! Will check on repairing that wire end...


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

so when you going to tell grandpa he may have a oil leak


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

We told him already, and he knew it was leaking oil already. 
For the end, I will probably do it in the following week when its not going to be needed as much as it is now. I'm content in knowing everything is fine and the connection should last a week at least how it is right now. I am going to fix it just so in the future, if a problem does happen with the oil we will have some type of warning.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Snoop, my Nissan guy says to just crimp a regular spade connector onto the wire and you should be good to go!


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

thank you midnight, I was thinking the crimp might not hold with the solid wire but I will give it a try.


----------

